# Fast growing beginner Ts?



## lizardminion (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm trying to find a terrestrial T that is docile, easy to take care of, and more specifically, *doesn't grow at the rate of a turtle.*
At first, I wanted an Arizona Blonde T because they seemed perfect. Until I discovered it takes a decade for those suckers to mature. Yeah, not happening.

Basically, a fast/moderate growing, (cheap) beginner T.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quazgar (Feb 21, 2012)

All of the avics mature relatively quickly, at least compared to brachys, grammastolas, and the like.


----------



## advan (Feb 21, 2012)

Ryan the Roach Guy said:


> I'm trying to find a terrestrial T that is docile, easy to take care of, and more specifically, *doesn't grow at the rate of a turtle.*
> At first, I wanted an Arizona Blonde T because they seemed perfect. Until I discovered it takes a decade for those suckers to mature. Yeah, not happening.
> 
> Basically, a fast/moderate growing, (cheap) beginner T.


Scroll down and click on one of the similar threads and pick out the terrestrials.


----------



## yodaxtreme545 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ryan, each T has it's own personality and until you have him/her, you will not know what that is. Here's an example, I bought two 3.5" female LP's and only 1 has shown a threat pose just once because she was stressed about the transition into her new home. I've handled both of them with no bites or issues. They eat like little piggies and grow extremely fast. Now I can't promise you'd get the deal I got but I paid $20.00 for each and that was local pick up. On the other hand, my buddies Lp, same size and from the same egg sac would love to eat our faces off if she could just get to us. I may be wrong in assuming but it sounds like you may want a T you are going to handle, is that right? Based on my experience, Lp's are the best bang for your buck. I hope this helps.


----------



## lizardminion (Feb 21, 2012)

yodaxtreme545 said:


> Ryan, each T has it's own personality and until you have him/her, you will not know what that is. Here's an example, I bought two 3.5" female LP's and only 1 has shown a threat pose just once because she was stressed about the transition into her new home. I've handled both of them with no bites or issues. They eat like little piggies and grow extremely fast. Now I can't promise you'd get the deal I got but I paid $20.00 for each and that was local pick up. On the other hand, my buddies Lp, same size and from the same egg sac would love to eat our faces off if she could just get to us. I may be wrong in assuming but it sounds like you may want a T you are going to handle, is that right? Based on my experience, Lp's are the best bang for your buck. I hope this helps.


I hate saying this, but I don't know abbreviations on here to well.
... What does Lp mean?
And what is an avic?
Sorry for my troubles! ;(


----------



## yodaxtreme545 (Feb 21, 2012)

Lasiodora parahybana and Avicularia genus. Avicularias are arboreal taratulas. Lasiodora parahybana is a terrestrial.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Feb 21, 2012)

+1 for the Lp. Their temperments very from individual to individual, and they grow extremely fast. While I have a Lasiodora difficilus, Ive heard to expect him to go from 1/2" to 6-9" within the first year, and you could very well expect the same from a L. parahybana.


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 21, 2012)

Although that shouldn't be abused (by handling them all the freaking time - after all T's are no toys!) if you want some T you can handle, E. campestratus is I think one of the most laid-back T's possible. At least - IN GENERAL - there are (as always!) exceptions. The others already said it plain and simple: Every T has its own personality - when getting one, you'll -always- have the "risk" of getting a more defensive one, but that's part of the fun, isn't it? 


/EDIT: Crap, accidentally overread the "fast growing" - screw that suggestion from me hence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Feb 21, 2012)

Nhandu's grow pretty fast but "docile"........


----------



## mark e sic (Feb 21, 2012)

A.geniculata
grows pretty quickly. Mine has molted 3-4 since late October when I first got it as a tiny sling.
Its nice looking altho skittish. Wouldn't recommend handling and can be fast at kicking hairs but its a looker.


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Feb 21, 2012)

just the thread i have been looking for. i need a fast grower while i am waiting for my brachy's and porteri to grow up.  now are lp's out in the open or do they like to hide a lot?


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 21, 2012)

Whenever there's a growth speed thread, Acanthoscurria geniculata makes the list.  Its also terrestrial and cheap.  Not necessarily the most docile though.  I hear they're all bark and no bite.


----------



## twentyeggs (Feb 21, 2012)

Chicken Farmer said:


> just the thread i have been looking for. i need a fast grower while i am waiting for my brachy's and porteri to grow up.  now are lp's out in the open or do they like to hide a lot?


You want an LP if you live in SoCal I'll sell you one (pick up only) LPs are very fast growing they get large and they are "handelable" and they rather be out in the open than hide so they are a great show tarantula. From what you are asking an LP is your T


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 21, 2012)

I say Lp too. They grow somewhat fast, voracious eaters, very hardy, extremely easy to care for, and are great display tarantulas.

---------- Post added 02-21-2012 at 08:16 PM ----------

Seriously? I was under the impression that my Nhandu never grow. And i would call them far from docile. 





Brad1980 said:


> Nhandu's grow pretty fast but "docile"........


----------



## lizardminion (Feb 21, 2012)

A'right, so I'm open to arboreal suggestions as well.
I would also like any T you would classify as docile or semi-docile.

How fast does G.rosea grow?


----------



## HoboAustin (Feb 21, 2012)

Ryan the Roach Guy said:


> A'right, so I'm open to arboreal suggestions as well.
> 
> 
> How fast does G.rosea grow?


There is nothing fast about a G. rosea.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shell (Feb 21, 2012)

Ryan the Roach Guy said:


> How fast does G.rosea grow?


Slow.

GBB (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens) would be another really good choice, unless you want to handle it, as they are skittish and like to kick hairs. However, they grow relatively quickly, and are beautiful display spiders.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mark e sic (Feb 21, 2012)

Some what fast growers are Avics. They tend to be pretty docile and not too bitey. Also very nice looking T.s. Try looking at pictures of the Avicularia genus. You will not be disappointed with these T.s.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Feb 22, 2012)

twentyeggs said:


> You want an LP if you live in SoCal I'll sell you one (pick up only) LPs are very fast growing they get large and they are "handelable" and they rather be out in the open than hide so they are a great show tarantula. From what you are asking an LP is your T


pm sent. even though I'm not in cali.


----------



## dsdishon (Feb 22, 2012)

From what I have read on here and elsewhere G. rosea are on of the slowest growing ones. I just bought my first T like a week ago and just bought a juvi G. rosea. VERY DOCILE! Mine never even flicks a hair, of course I have heard of G. roseas that flick and bite whenever they have a chance. The Avicularias are cheap, supposably the most docile arboreal and super colorful. I am about to get the Huriana. Then I will work on slings. Also I have heard GBBs are pretty fast growers.


----------



## lizardminion (Feb 22, 2012)

Okay, so I guess I have new guidelines. Arboreal or Terrestrial- It doesn't matter. Anything that's docile or I can at least manage to hold. (nothing that'll attempt to eat my finger) Like, something that can sit on my hand or the what not if need be. Docile, semi-docile...
Still fast growing. No goliaths, please!


----------



## Obelisk (Feb 23, 2012)

You can always get a juvie of one of the docile, slow-growing species. Another option is getting a sling and power-feeding it until it molts out of the sling stage. Most Brachypelma's and a few others, such as G. pulchripes, are pretty fast-growing until they hit about 2" anyway. B. albopilosum is a typically docile species that reaches adulthood faster (ie moderate growth rate) than the other Brachypelma species.  IME Avics aren't normally aggressive, but are still usually quick to run up your arm.


----------



## BimBim (Feb 23, 2012)

a green bottle blue


----------



## TarantulaKid (Feb 23, 2012)

You really shouldnt hande any of you tarantulas because it is a big stress for them and it is dangerous for them if the fall. A.geniculata is great spider,grows very fast and it is very beautiful. LP are massive spiders, they stay in the open when they get bigger but you will need really big terarium for you LP. Something like 70x60x40 at least. A.geniculata is also very big spider, it can be skitish so I dont recomend handling it. My best advice is: if you want a pet that you can handle and play with get yourself a cat or a rabbit! Tarantulas are display animals just like fish, they are not toys. If you will be cautius and wont handle T you can get almost any species. Although you should think twice before geting a nervous T like Heteroscodra maculata or Poecilotherias. Hope I helped.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quazgar (Feb 23, 2012)

If handleability is your goal, keep in mind it's a very individual issue (both in terms of individual keepers and individual T's). There are people on here who hold H. lividums, P. murinus, various pokies, etc, but that doesn't mean I'd recommend it. Avics are handleable, but fast and apt to run, jump, and perhaps shoot some poo at you. Brachypelma are handleable, but are apt to kick hairs at you. Grammastola are handleable, but some (especially rosea) can be unpredictable, and their growth rate is slower than molasses. My B. smithi went from tiny sling (probably about 1/3") in March to an approximately 2" juvie, starting to show color, in January. My A. versicolors are actually growing at about the same rate, but do look smaller as they don't have the bulk of a terrestrial.

And wanting to handle pretty much rules out GBB's.


----------



## mikebannon (Feb 23, 2012)

i would go with a Lasiodora parahybana, they grow quick when kept under the right conditions and get to be a nice sized tarantula. Godd luck with what ever you pick!


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Feb 23, 2012)

how do you know it stresses them out to be handled?


----------



## SamuraiSid (Feb 23, 2012)

Chicken Farmer said:


> how do you know it stresses them out to be handled?


Pretty much anything out of the ordinary will cause the Tarantula stress. The real question is how much stress, and is handling overly stressful??? (I dont believe so, but still dont handle my T's.)

If you're truly inclined to learn about why, Id suggest you read up on their sensory organs and get a feel for how they see the world, and then read up on physical stress. You will probably come across websites regarding physical stress in Humans, but if you understand Tarantula's you should be able to do the math.

cheers.


----------



## BenjaminBoa (Feb 23, 2012)

I would definently go with a green bottle blue, aside from the p. metallica nothing really comes close to their vibrant colors (IMO), they have low venom potency and are leggy for a terrestrial, and fast, and will NEVER fail to give you a show when you're feeding. As far as handling, I've had mine run up my arm while I was cleaning out food bolus but it seems like the second they realize they're on something alive they flee. But the color, activity, and greedy feeding response makes up for that. They make really neat webs in which there appears to be different "rooms" and will eventually fill the whole tank up with several floors of rooms, they make their own little tarantula mansion. Its super easy to tell they're in premolt because suddenly they stop making webs 24/7, refuse food (which they never seem to do otherwise) and make a super thick white cocoon of hard silk around themselves, you wont see them till they've molted. If they do bite you it's comparable to a bee sting, and while they are skittish once they have a web in place they are more likely to retreat to another "room" in their web than to kick hairs, so their beauty wont be stained by baldspots. Because of their greedy feed response they grow super fast, but it is almost too easy to overfeed these guys and end up with a fat spider since they always want to eat.

But, when I got my first sling, I picked a versi because I wanted something cheap that will grow into something pretty and big very quickly... let me tell you that if you're anything like me you'll start to miss sling days when you realize how soon they'll be over. I never thought I'd enjoy having a sling as much as I do right now, hes actually my favorite spider aside from my adult GBB.  So, that being said you might  be okay just getting a sling with a moderate growthrate so you can enjoy it. But.. my friend has a brachypelma and a rosea sling... those grow way too slow, even for me.

I know pokies are not usually beginner pets, or terrestrials, but you could go with a pokie sling. They do spend a good deal of time excavating the ground around their cork hides, they use the whole tank it seems, unlike Avics, my avics never touch the ground, not even to hunt. Pokie slings appear to grow pretty fast too, I don't have one myself but I know several people who have a few pokie slings and pokie adults. They seem to have a good feeding response as well, just don't get bit. But if just treat it like any other spider there is no reason you should get bit. If you do get bit you wont die lol, but pokies from what I've been told on here and by my friend they're much more likely to just run away from you. From what I've been told, P. miranda, P. metallica, and P. fasciata(sp?) are among the more docile while p. regalis and p. ornata are more aggressive in general. But like all spiders they have their own personalities, the nice thing is, if you start with a pokie that is a sling you'll have plenty of time to get used to his personality before he gets big and has a much larger venom gland. But my first old world was my H. lividum and at first I was nervous around her, but now I've just been treating her like my other spiders, if you dont get bit by a fast NW why would you get bit by a fast OW (assuming both are gonna bite you in the first place.) It ust so happens that an OW is gonna hurt a lot more than a NW lol..

Otherwise I don't really have any other suggestions, I'm not a huge fan of terrestrials, I like leggier spiders who I can see most of the time.


----------



## lizardminion (Feb 23, 2012)

By handle-able, I mean something that I could pick up with my hands and move it if I have to, or something I can take out every once in a while to show off to a friend for a few minutes. Not to play with or anything. Just something docile enough not to chew my face off or suffocate me with their "hair".


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 23, 2012)

A. avicularia, A. urticans, A. metallica, G. rosea, G. pulchripes. 





Ryan the Roach Guy said:


> By handle-able, I mean something that I could pick up with my hands and move it if I have to, or something I can take out every once in a while to show off to a friend for a few minutes. Not to play with or anything. Just something docile enough not to chew my face off or suffocate me with their "hair".


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Feb 24, 2012)

are  versicolors more skittish than listed above?


----------



## lizardminion (Feb 24, 2012)

I think this may be the T i'm looking for. 


Introvertebrate said:


> Whenever there's a growth speed thread, Acanthoscurria geniculata makes the list.  Its also terrestrial and cheap.  Not necessarily the most docile though.  I hear they're all bark and no bite.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 24, 2012)

I wouldn't characterize genics as handleable though.  If you're open to arboreals, I'd recommend the genus Avicularia.


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 24, 2012)

Chicken Farmer said:


> are  versicolors more skittish than listed above?


Some are more on the defensive side. RobC, Jon3800...just to name two people, both of them have a specimen that is rather defensive and quick to bite, hehe. Personalities vary, that's a golden rule after all


----------



## lizardminion (Feb 24, 2012)

Any other suggestions I should consider in my future collection? Any fast growing, not-too-aggressive Ts I should consider?

Also, are there any hairless Ts or trapdoor spiders that match what I want?


----------



## lizardminion (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm gonna bump this up...


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hairless, fast-growing, not aggressive?

No T is really "aggressive" anyways, they are "defensive", which is a totally different thing! 

But anyways, if you think you can deal with a speed-demon and quite some defensiveness, I'd suggest Psalmopoeus. They don't have urticating hairs (although they are NW species, hence why some refer to them as "bridge-species" between NW / OW), but they are teleporting! Fast as lightning, don't get fooled by their usual calm & slow walking! If they decide to bolt - you are the one REacting, not acting  

As for venom and defensiveness, these are usually quite defensive and often not known to back down, meaning they won't give up the threat-posture so easily and it's best to leave them alone in case they do rear up and you don't HAVE to do whatever it is you are about to do when that happens. They usually slap the intruder a number of times with their legs before they go and bite, but as usual - that differs from individual to individual. Personally, I wouldn't take any chances. 

Bite reports about these vary A LOT. I only read about 1 (!) case in which the person bitten had a few days of problems after the bite. 
As usual - if you get bit - it's your OWN fault. Always! They either think you're prey, or defend themself!

Most say "If you get along with Psalms and have no problems with their care and behavior while doing maintenance, rehousing and so on, you're ready for the next step: Poecie time!" 

It all depends on the fact if you think you could deal with them. One of my first T's I got (together with a 2.25" B. smithi), is a female P. irminia that just molted a few days ago (the old molt is at 3,5" DLS and I've NO idea how big she is now, since I haven't seen her in full so far after her molt) and she is not TOO bad so far. 

Fast? Yes, ALL of this genus are teleporters if they get spooked!
Aggressive? No! 
Defensive? Yes! Some more, some less. Could happen you come across a real mellow one...wouldn't bet on it though  (the older they get, the more personality they show is what everyone says)
Reclusive? Some are very much, some less. Depends on the individual.
Handable? I wouldn't ever try to. These are considered unpredictable and I would sign that instantly.

I do have a LOT of respect for Phaedra, but alas, as long as you leave the T alone, there's no whatsoever risk involved for -your- health. After all, it's behind glass / plastic, right?


----------



## SamuraiSid (Feb 26, 2012)

Ryan the Roach Guy said:


> Also, are there any hairless Ts or trapdoor spiders that match what I want?


no.

Avic avic is a good choice, and a beauty, IMO. In terms of what your looking for, Id say the only issue with an avic would be its teleportation (moving faster than your eyes can pick it up), and its incredible ability to jump, which I got to see first hand last night, trying to move my sling into ICU. While he spent a good 5 minutes walking from arm to arm while the wife was trying to get him into the container, he was just as calm as myself. But every time we got him on the lid, he'd jump back onto my arm, I figure around a 3-4" jump. Not bad for a 1.25" sling.

A. geniculata eats like a horse, and depending on the individual may may pack some serious attitude, but they get big fast, and are another beauty. I've heard these are more tempermental than Lp's, and arent much smaller than them.

I still think you should have a goliath in your collection, and deffinately the Lp. Its individual personality will determine its defensiveness and the potential that it will kick hairs. But if your interested in showing T's off to your friends, they dont get much bigger than Lp, and any non-enthusiast who enjoys having a pink toe crawl on them, or you, will equally enjoy watching a 9"-11" goliath confidently sitting on top of his den, showing off to the world. Also, Lps are most likely to be "docile" of all the goliaths, IMO. 

I've read on another forum suggesting that if you regularly handle your Lp sling, it can become aclimatized to being handled. Dont know if its true, and it was only one posters experience/opinion.

*But* its important to remember that while a species may have a reputation for being more/less defensive, it does come down to individual personality.


----------



## arachnofitz (Feb 26, 2012)

the fastest terrestrial T and quite good for beginners for its price is B.Albopilosum.. i was able to molt my b.albo to maturity in 1yr and 6 months.. hehe


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 26, 2012)

As far as trapdoors go, they have bad venom, bite multiple times, and wont let go. Other than that, they are a enclosure full of dirt. You might see them for a millisecond once a month, thats if you have one that eats.


----------



## Big B (Feb 26, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> I say Lp too. They grow somewhat fast, voracious eaters, very hardy, extremely easy to care for, and are great display tarantulas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-21-2012 at 08:16 PM ----------
> 
> Seriously? I was under the impression that my Nhandu never grow. And i would call them far from docile.



Catfish rod I agree with you.

I would say medium growth at best, very nervous and moody IME. I have two females both ~ 6" chromatus and colloratovillosus.


----------



## TZach (Feb 26, 2012)

If you want cheap, go for a rose hair. Although there not the nicest little creatures they are widely available and you can buy a adult for about $40


----------



## lizardminion (Feb 26, 2012)

TZach said:


> If you want cheap, go for a rose hair. Although there not the nicest little creatures they are widely available and you can buy a adult for about $40


My main requirement was a fast grower, not so much price, however I would prefer an affordable T. I don't want anything too defensive. Semi-defensive, semi-docile, or just plain docile I wouldn't mind.
The reason I posted this thread was because I'd prefer something other than G. rosea, B. smithi, or their relatives. Though I will probably buy a G. rosea in the future anyways.


----------



## lizardminion (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm gonna bump this back up...


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 1, 2012)

Ryan the Roach Guy said:


> I'm gonna bump this back up...


Searching the forums or reading the stickies would be a better way to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aLDoDarK (Mar 1, 2012)

I suggest g.pulchripes. Pretty big Ts and also a docile one


----------



## kelvintheiah (Mar 1, 2012)

@aldodark

hello there. im planning to get b.albo and g. pulchripes as my first T's. the seller says they are 2cm. how long (estimate) would it take to reach adult? 4 years?


----------



## aLDoDarK (Mar 1, 2012)

kelvintheiah said:


> @aldodark
> 
> hello there. im planning to get b.albo and g. pulchripes as my first T's. the seller says they are 2cm. how long (estimate) would it take to reach adult? 4 years?


I've both of them + one smithi slings for now. but too bad that mine is also still a sling, I don't have any adult Ts yet. But as I heard that both of the species is a medium grower (G.pulchripes is faster I guess)


----------



## kelvintheiah (Mar 1, 2012)

i have read that they will get a decent size for a year or two depending on feeding. i guess i need some patience lol


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 24, 2016)

Being new to both this board and the Tarantula keeping hobby and after reading this complete thread I wonder just why I shouldn't start out with a Lasiodora parahybana as my first T? After all it meets my criteria for a beginner T, it seems to be fast growing, doesn't stay hidden all the time and is fairly hardy and easy to keep.


----------



## Ellenantula (Jan 24, 2016)

I think many beginners do get LPs.  I don't have one, so no advice (disclaimer).


Old Thread!!!!!


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 24, 2016)

Ellenantula said:


> I think many beginners do get LPs.  I don't have one, so no advice (disclaimer).
> 
> 
> Old Thread!!!!!


Thank you Ellenantula for the timely reply, old thread but it helped me make a decision on my fist T.


----------



## cold blood (Jan 25, 2016)

Phaedrus said:


> Thank you Ellenantula for the timely reply, old thread but it helped me make a decision on my fist T.


The biggest issue I have with the LP is that it looks sooooo boring compared to all the other large terrestrials.   I'd take a G. pulchripes 100 times out of 100, especially if handling is a consideration.

Btw, pretty much all large terrestrials eat like beasts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## micheldied (Jan 25, 2016)

cold blood said:


> The biggest issue I have with the LP is that it looks sooooo boring compared to all the other large terrestrials.   I'd take a G. pulchripes 100 times out of 100, especially if handling is a consideration.
> 
> Btw, pretty much all large terrestrials eat like beasts.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. 

I think the main reason people don't always recommend LPs for someone who's never had a T is that they can be skittish and flick hairs a lot, especially as juveniles.


----------



## johnny quango (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm with cold blood on the looks department I find them boring give me a Pamphobeteus or Phormictopus any day over an lp.

There's a reason that most faster growing tarantulas aren't docile/tolerant and that is to do with their natural habitat it's harsh and unforgiving they have multiple predators inverts, Reptiles birds and mammals etc. Whereas something slow growing like say a G pulchra live in grassland/scrubland there are less predators and of course less food but it's less important that they eat each day unlike an lp that as to get big quickly to help it gain a better chance of survival

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Jan 25, 2016)

I can only speak to the species that I've raised, but for growth rate my pick would either be an LP or _G. pulchripes_.  My MF LP was already 8 inches when I got her in November of 2013, and she has molted twice since then, with her last molt being 8.25".  I would describe her as 'grounchy'.  I've had my hand slapped more than once when removing things from her enclosure, and when a T that big slaps you, you'd be wise to listen. 

I got my _G. pulchripes_ as a ¾" sling in July of 2014, and as of last molt this past fall, she was 3¾ inches.  She is an absolute pig of an eater, but mine is pretty skittish.  Got my first ever dry bite from her.

Good luck, and let us know what you get.  Best bet:  Get a couple of each.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jan 25, 2016)

Why not get a mature individual of a slower growing genus since even if the spider is around 10 years old you could still have it an easy 15 more and it would be a much hardier starter animal.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jan 25, 2016)

My Suggestions in order (based on those I've raised from slings):

A. geniculata
L. parahybana
G. Pulchripes
E. campestratus

The genic and parahybana would actually tie in regard to feeding response, growth rate and potential size. I don't really look at them in terms of handling, (or any other species for that matter) so I'm not factoring that in, but given both species tendency to flick hair, their "if it moves it's food" mentality, and the mechanical damage that could be suffered if a large one does decide to tag you, I don't think of them as a good tarantulas to handle The genic gets the edge for appearance between the two though I don't consider the parahybana to be unattractive or boring. Ease of care places those two in the beginner circle, but I'd sort if put them half a rung higher than botton rung, really. beginners if just a trifle of caution is used with them.

My G. pulchripes hasn't been that rapid of a grower, but it hasn't been like watching mountains erode either.  And of course they are very attractive.
My E. campestratus gave my LP a run for the money growth-wise, however, it is reasonably certain that it is a male, so I can't really attest to it's growth rate. However, it has been very food aggressive and the only one to startle me with a lunge, so it is one that I'm a little wary of despite their reputation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 25, 2016)

cold blood said:


> The biggest issue I have with the LP is that it looks sooooo boring compared to all the other large terrestrials.   I'd take a G. pulchripes 100 times out of 100, especially if handling is a consideration.
> 
> Btw, pretty much all large terrestrials eat like beasts.


Thanks Cold blood, are G. pulchripes a fast growing species?


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 25, 2016)

micheldied said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> I think the main reason people don't always recommend LPs for someone who's never had a T is that they can be skittish and flick hairs a lot, especially as juveniles.


micheldied, that is something I must take into consideration.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 25, 2016)

johnny quango said:


> I'm with cold blood on the looks department I find them boring give me a Pamphobeteus or Phormictopus any day over an lp.
> 
> There's a reason that most faster growing tarantulas aren't docile/tolerant and that is to do with their natural habitat it's harsh and unforgiving they have multiple predators inverts, Reptiles birds and mammals etc. Whereas something slow growing like say a G pulchra live in grassland/scrubland there are less predators and of course less food but it's less important that they eat each day unlike an lp that as to get big quickly to help it gain a better chance of survival


Johnny quango, what reasons do you list for recommending a Pamphobeteus or Phormictopus over an LP? Remember sir I am just a noob here and trying to learn.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 25, 2016)

dragonfire1577 said:


> Why not get a mature individual of a slower growing genus since even if the spider is around 10 years old you could still have it an easy 15 more and it would be a much hardier starter animal.



Dragonfire1577 Thanks for the input. Would that I could, however I do have budgetary constraints and it looks like slings are the least expensive to start with, and I believe it would be fun to watch them grow


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 25, 2016)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> My Suggestions in order (based on those I've raised from slings):
> 
> A. geniculata
> L. parahybana
> ...


Well Sir thank you for your comprehensive post, you have certainly given me something to consider, it seems like every time I get close to making up my mind something or someone else clouds the issue with more "facts", what's a guy to do.?


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 25, 2016)

E.campestratus is one of the slowest growing species actually,so wouldn't buy one of them as a sling if you're looking for fast growing species. 
Green Bottle Blue is pretty fast growing. Saw mine doubling themselves in size a month ago after molting! Also pretty colours as slings, easy to care for and great eaters!


----------



## johnny quango (Jan 25, 2016)

Phaedrus said:


> Johnny quango, what reasons do you list for recommending a Pamphobeteus or Phormictopus over an LP? Remember sir I am just a noob here and trying to learn.


That's pretty simple really some of them get just as large they have in my opinion the best feeding response of any tarantula and they are stunningly beautiful plus they are easy to care for. Take a look this is my pamphobeteus sp machalla juvenile the only downside is in certain countries they can be rarer and expensive, but here in the uk this cost me under $20


----------



## Ziad ElGuneid (Jan 25, 2016)

lizardminion said:


> I'm trying to find a terrestrial T that is docile, easy to take care of, and more specifically, *doesn't grow at the rate of a turtle.*
> At first, I wanted an Arizona Blonde T because they seemed perfect. Until I discovered it takes a decade for those suckers to mature. Yeah, not happening.
> 
> Basically, a fast/moderate growing, (cheap) beginner T.


Out of the tarantulas I own i can recommend either grammostola pulchripes or acanthoscurria geniculata. the Genic is faster growing but isn't quite as friendly. Both very beautiful and seem to actively hate hiding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wabbitGTI (Jan 25, 2016)

I'd second the c. cyaneopubescens. I've had mine just over a year and purchased it as a 1/4-1/2" sling and it's now around 5" DLS. Voracious eater aside from pre-molt and very minimal care requirements, not to mention they're absolutely beautiful and watching them create a web haven can be quite entertaining. I've yet to see a threat posture from mine and the only time it has kicked hairs was during a recovery after escaping during a rehouse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 25, 2016)

Phaedrus said:


> Thanks Cold blood, are G. pulchripes a fast growing species?


They are faster growers than most beginner t's, and one of the faster growers in the genus...not necessarily fast, but not glacially slow.   They can take their time in pre-molt, but you are generally rewarded with good growth per molt, which helps them along.   It also helps that they get kinda big, bigger than most ts people consider to be docile...bigger t's have a longer way to go, and as a result, often grow faster.   I would definitely recommend the species.  Too bad you aren't close to WI, I'd give ya a few.



Phaedrus said:


> Johnny quango, what reasons do you list for recommending a Pamphobeteus or Phormictopus over an LP? Remember sir I am just a noob here and trying to learn.


These 2 genus's are some of the coolest, with spectacular feeding responses that border on ridiculous.  Fast growth and quick molt periods when young.   Highly recommend both....but not as a first or for a beginner.   They can be ornery, flicky, and even prone to defensive behavior.  They also demand a moister substrate...all of this IMO makes them more of an intermediate couple of groups of tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 25, 2016)

johnny quango said:


> the best feeding response of any tarantula


Actually, there's a number of contenders for that title.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 25, 2016)

_Phormictopus cancerides _IMO is one of the best NW T's ever (and a hobby classic) but definitely not the best for a beginner, no way.
Had one in the past, long time ago, a 0.1 which deserved the name i gave to her, "Tonton Macoute"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 25, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Actually, there's a number of contenders for that title.


And just who would you put on that list and in which order with a brief description as to why?


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 25, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> _Phormictopus cancerides _IMO is one of the best NW T's ever (and a hobby classic) but definitely not the best for a beginner, no way.
> Had one in the past, long time ago, a 0.1 which deserved the name i gave to her, "Tonton Macoute"


I'm starting to get that ChrissLXXIX, so my list has been modified:

*1.Lasiodora parahybana; LP-Salmon pink bird eater bold although one of the more painful urticating  hair types of Goliath*

*2. Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens; Green Bottle Blue Striking colors, skittish and nervous, are leggy for a terrestrial*

*3. Acanthoscurria geniculata; Brazilian Giant Whiteknee moderately defensive,hardy, and striking coloration*

*4. Phormictopus cancerides, atrichomatus; Haitian Brown Bird Eater ornery and defensive*

So far #1 and 2 are in a neck and neck tie for first place with # 3 a very close second, of course availability and cost will be a factor.
I am starting to get an idea that this will very possibly be the first of more to come, please feel free to comment on my rankings.


----------



## cold blood (Jan 25, 2016)

Anything in the Psalmopeous genus, but especially cambridgei.   Many larger ow arboreals are crazy good eaters, and of course the obvious T. stirmi/blondi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 25, 2016)

Phaedrus said:


> I'm starting to get that ChrissLXXIX, so my list has been modified:
> 
> *1.Lasiodora parahybana; LP-Salmon pink bird eater bold although one of the more painful urticating  hair types of Goliath*
> 
> ...


If you are a beginner i would go with a _Lasiodora parahybana_; they are always available, common and cheap and, sadly, a bit underestimated IMO, but they are great T's!

_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens _is another, perfect, beginner _Theraphosidae_. If you love web like "Halloween time" then go for it.
They are always busy making something, incredible engineers. Only thing is, they are a bit fast (but not so fast, for my standard about speed) and i don't know their prices in the U.S (here aren't much high priced). Very easy to care and great eaters. A bit slow when it comes to growth, and size, decent of course but not like a 0.1 "Genic" or a 0.1 "LP".

_Acanthoscurria geniculata _is also one of my fav. among NW T's. It's, no doubts, the perfect display _Theraphosidae _ever i had ever seen. Always out 24/7 in the open, always hungry, like Slimer of "Ghostbusters". Another easy to care for.

As for _Phormictopus cancerides_, uhm, well, only reading the name i gave to mine 0.1 back then explain well their temperament... those are a bit on the high strung mode. However, amazing T's ;-)


----------



## BobBarley (Jan 25, 2016)

Phaedrus said:


> I'm starting to get that ChrissLXXIX, so my list has been modified:
> 
> *1.Lasiodora parahybana; LP-Salmon pink bird eater bold although one of the more painful urticating  hair types of Goliath*
> 
> ...


I'd add Grammastola pulchripes.  I'd rate its growth speed just behind the GBB, and mine is a voracious eater.  Also, have you considered Avicularia genus?  I've recently fallen in love.  They don't grow particularly fast and their care is a tad bit more advanced but you seem like the kind of person to do his research.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 25, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> If you are a beginner i would go with a _Lasiodora parahybana_; they are always available, common and cheap and, sadly, a bit underestimated IMO, but they are great T's!
> 
> _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens _is another, perfect, beginner _Theraphosidae_. If you love web like "Halloween time" then go for it.
> They are always busy making something, incredible engineers. Only thing is, they are a bit fast (but not so fast, for my standard about speed) and i don't know their prices in the U.S (here aren't much high priced). Very easy to care and great eaters. A bit slow when it comes to growth, and size, decent of course but not like a 0.1 "Genic" or a 0.1 "LP".
> ...


Thanks for the speedy reply Chris, It appears as if you and I are on the same page and you being rather accomplished at this hobby makes me feel as if I am leaning in the right direction.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 25, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> I'd add Grammastola pulchripes.  I'd rate its growth speed just behind the GBB, and mine is a voracious eater.  Also, have you considered Avicularia genus?  I've recently fallen in love.  They don't grow particularly fast and their care is a tad bit more advanced but you seem like the kind of person to do his research.


Well Bob that makes a lot of scene; I had forgotten about the Golden knee who ranks right up there on my list, I should have put him in the #4 spot as he pretty much ties with the A geniculata. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## BobBarley (Jan 25, 2016)

Phaedrus said:


> Well Bob that makes a lot of scene; I had forgotten about the Golden knee who ranks right up there on my list, I should have put him in the #4 spot as he pretty much ties with the A geniculata. Thanks for the tip.


No problem!  In the end, all we can do is help you narrow down the possibilities.  It's really up to you which one to get.  Good luck with your decision!

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 25, 2016)

Phaedrus said:


> Thanks for the speedy reply Chris, It appears as if you and I are on the same page and you being rather accomplished at this hobby makes me feel as if I am leaning in the right direction.


If i can help i'm happy

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 25, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> If i can help i'm happy


Yes Chris, you have been helpful and I appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 25, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> No problem!  In the end, all we can do is help you narrow down the possibilities.  It's really up to you which one to get.  Good luck with your decision!


Thanks Bob, this is a very friendly board and I am happy to be a member even if I am only a noob.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Jan 25, 2016)

Phaedrus said:


> Thanks Bob, this is a very friendly board and I am happy to be a member even if I am only a noob.


We were all noobs once!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## micheldied (Jan 26, 2016)

Phaedrus said:


> Johnny quango, what reasons do you list for recommending a Pamphobeteus or Phormictopus over an LP? Remember sir I am just a noob here and trying to learn.


Probably just because they look better. LPs are kind of drab and don't look particular interesting in color or build, apart from getting large (which the Pamphobeteus and Phormictopus do as well). However, many Pamphobeteus are also avid hair-kickers, and from what I've heard; the Phormictopus can be very mean Ts.

Plenty of species, even beginner species, have great feeding responses. It's "usually" the fast growing ones that do. For example, the Lasiodora, Acanthoscurria, Chromatopelma, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 26, 2016)

Yeah, micheldied, I am leaning toward any one of those three: Lasiodora, Acanthoscurria or Chromatopelma.


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 26, 2016)

You could get all three... They're not very expensive species. Get a juvi LP,and slings of the other species....

 Of course I am not trying to lure you into the hobby...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 26, 2016)

yes Andrea of course it is an option, one I have considered as a matter of fact it quite possibly might be the route I take. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jan 26, 2016)

I usually take post-moult growth comparisons of my spiders. Maybe this one will allow you to see the rate of growth you might expect from an L. parahybana. The left photo was taken on October 14th 2014, roughly a month after I received her. There is nothing for scale, but if I remember correctly, she was about an inch in leg-span then.She is in a small deli-cup
The second photo, shows her on October 16, 2015, nearly a year later to the day, this time in a Kritter Keeper. She is with the vial in which she was shipped, which contains previous moults. The water dish is a 2 litre Coke bottle cap if that helps give an idea of size. In the earlier picture she probably would have fit IN the cap. She is currently in pre-moult and i will of course shoot another comparison.
It may not show in the photo, but I would call their colouration subtle as opposed to down-right drab.

I have similar comparisons for the other species I mentioned earlier, but this was the one I was able to locate quickly.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 26, 2016)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> I usually take post-moult growth comparisons of my spiders. Maybe this one will allow you to see the rate of growth you might expect from an L. parahybana. The left photo was taken on October 14th 2014, roughly a month after I received her. There is nothing for scale, but if I remember correctly, she was about an inch in leg-span then.She is in a small deli-cup
> The second photo, shows her on October 16, 2015, nearly a year later to the day, this time in a Kritter Keeper. She is with the vial in which she was shipped, which contains previous moults. The water dish is a 2 litre Coke bottle cap if that helps give an idea of size. In the earlier picture she probably would have fit IN the cap. She is currently in pre-moult and i will of course shoot another comparison.
> It may not show in the photo, but I would call their colouration subtle as opposed to down-right drab.
> 
> ...


Thank you Tim that is a very informative post and I appreciate your taking the time to dig out the photos, I am pretty much looking for a  to start out with. As for looking drab I think she looks fine, however when compared to other species she doesn't have the striking colors. I guess I am just more of a traditionalist than most.


----------



## cold blood (Jan 26, 2016)

Man tim, I have an LD, which I received about the same size as yours....in just a little over a year (15 or 16 months) mine is now close to 5"

View media item 32044

This pic was taken 9 months after purchase.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 26, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Man tim, I have an LD, which I received about the same size as yours....in just a little over a year (15 or 16 months) mine is now close to 5"
> 
> View media item 32044
> 
> This pic was taken 9 months after purchase.


That is one good looking spider Sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 26, 2016)

GBB! GBB! GBB!


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 26, 2016)

Chris11 said:


> GBB! GBB! GBB!


Yep Chris, GBB is very near the top of the list.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 26, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> You could get all three... They're not very expensive species. Get a juvi LP,and slings of the other species....
> 
> Of course I am not trying to lure you into the hobby...


Andrea82 I am quickly falling into a trap here, starting to think like an arachnophile. . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coconana (Jan 27, 2016)

Welcome to the party OP!! Yes, yes... Become hooked (_hopefully not hooked out_) and start a photo thread with us. There is no escape 

Quick word about Phormictopus Sp. They are colourful and rewarding to raise, but they are absolutely bonkers when they're slings, and generally have pretty testy tempers when they're grown. Now, granted, I've got a pretty defensive AF LP myself, but the P. Cancerides adults we kept a few years ago looked like they were ready to punch somebody whenever we got near the cages for maintenance or feeding. 

We've got a Phormictopus Sp. sling at the moment, and we've named him/her Loony. Only T I'm always alert for (_aside from H. Mac!_) when I open up that cage because s/he makes a mad dash like s/he's going for gold.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 27, 2016)

Coconana said:


> Welcome to the party OP!! Yes, yes... Become hooked (_hopefully not hooked out_) and start a photo thread with us. There is no escape
> 
> Quick word about Phormictopus Sp. They are colourful and rewarding to raise, but they are absolutely bonkers when they're slings, and generally have pretty testy tempers when they're grown. Now, granted, I've got a pretty defensive AF LP myself, but the P. Cancerides adults we kept a few years ago looked like they were ready to punch somebody whenever we got near the cages for maintenance or feeding.
> 
> We've got a Phormictopus Sp. sling at the moment, and we've named him/her Loony. Only T I'm always alert for (_aside from H. Mac!_) when I open up that cage because s/he makes a mad dash like s/he's going for gold.


Thank you Coconana, I am afraid the hook has been set, I'll be glad to post pictures as soon as I have something to post pictures of other than my hermit crabs. . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jan 27, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Man tim, I have an LD, which I received about the same size as yours....in just a little over a year (15 or 16 months) mine is now close to 5"
> 
> View media item 32044
> 
> This pic was taken 9 months after purchase.



I looked for a measurement photo that O had taken before the picture I posted above. (I REALLY need to organize my photos a little better) so here she is about 13 months after receiving her as a sling...4.13 inches DLS.


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 27, 2016)

@Phaedrus

I am sooo sorry...oh wait...I am not

I myself went from having 1 to 15 in six or seven months time...and it is only due to finances lacking that I am not acquiring more....I literally have to slap my fingers when my favourite breeder has his new availability list online...it's torture! Last time I felt like this was when I was pregnant with my daughter and couldn't stop buying those pretty little clothes for her....


----------



## assidreemz (Jan 27, 2016)

i second GBB (chromatopelma cyaneopubecens, *(sp?)*) super hardy, simple husbandry, colorful at every stage, moderate growth rate even for a terrestrial, entertaining, active, "semi-aboreal", lots and lots of webbing!

also i am always an advocate of the epitome of t keeping: grammostoal pulchripes! super super hardy, pretty much "noob proof" as it gets, awesome coloration as an adult/ juvie, moderate growth rate (for a grammostola, atleast), active (loves to move substrate, mine could be characterized as a little bulldozer, always moving piles of sub around, burying his water dish... ugh lol )

these two species are pretty hard to mess up, they do their own thing 99% of the time, which is to say they are good at spidering lol. 

also, welcome to AB! dont sweat bein a newbie, most people posting her are still, with the exception of a few vets (theyre easy to spot) a couple tips for ya: ask losts of questions never stop learning, but *always search* the forum first! and dont get trolled, you will regret it, promise. mistakes will happen, learn from them. this is such a great hobby you made a good choice of pets. err on the side of caution always. 

:lowrider:


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 27, 2016)

@cold blood 
Wow..that is one beautiful spider....
sigh...oh well,one more to add to my wishlist. This one is going to be
harder to get around here though.


----------



## cold blood (Jan 27, 2016)

Aaah Tim, it seems as if I underestimated the size, I think our Lasiodora have grown at similar rates.


----------



## cold blood (Jan 27, 2016)

Phaedrus said:


> I am afraid the hook has been set


Ha, I love it...well worded.


----------



## Rogerpoco (Jan 27, 2016)

assidreemz said:


> err on the side of caution always


My T keeping Mantra...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 27, 2016)

assidreemz said:


> i second GBB (chromatopelma cyaneopubecens, *(sp?)*) super hardy, simple husbandry, colorful at every stage, moderate growth rate even for a terrestrial, entertaining, active, "semi-aboreal", lots and lots of webbing!
> 
> also i am always an advocate of the epitome of t keeping: grammostoal pulchripes! super super hardy, pretty much "noob proof" as it gets, awesome coloration as an adult/ juvie, moderate growth rate (for a grammostola, atleast), active (loves to move substrate, mine could be characterized as a little bulldozer, always moving piles of sub around, burying his water dish... ugh lol )
> 
> ...



In my quest for the right “first” Tarantula I stumbled on this board and have actually made a few friends and managed to learn quite a bit about keeping tarantulas in general. My list of desirable Ts grows daily and the GBB as well as the Chaco golden knee are among the top contenders. Thanks for the welcome to AB. Sweating being a noob is not an issue and yeah, I get what you mean about recognizing the vets and the trolling issue, having been a moderator on a 100,000+ member site for a quite while one develops a sixth sense about these things, Sir! I am getting excited about choosing this as another hobby.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 27, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Ha, I love it...well worded.


Yeah, I do manage to get a bit of the wood on the ball occasionally.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 29, 2016)

Well now it seems as if it is time for an update on this epic thread. Due to current availability of on-line stock, the shape of my budget and my impatience I believe I will be starting off with a Grammostola pulchripes, an Aphonopelma chalcodes and a Brachypelma albopilosum. Once I get these slings unpacked, situated and settled in I believe I'll take the plunge and be ordering a LP and a GBB. After exchanging a few emails I placed an order for the aforementioned slings with Jen at Heartland Invertebrates, wish me luck.


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 29, 2016)

Phaedrus said:


> Well now it seems as if it is time for an update on this epic thread. Due to current availability of on-line stock, the shape of my budget and my impatience I believe I will be starting off with a Grammostola pulchripes, an Aphonopelma chalcodes and a Brachypelma albopilosum. Once I get these slings unpacked, situated and settled in I believe I'll take the plunge and be ordering a LP and a GBB. After exchanging a few emails I placed an order for the aforementioned slings with Jen at Heartland Invertebrates, wish me luck.


Fast growing T's is the title...and you're getting a Brachypelma albopilosum sling??
I have no experience with A.calcodes or G.pulchripes, but a B.albo is a slow grower,although a very cool looking T imo,I've got 4 of
them,3 female juvies and a sling. The juvies are 2,5 years old and have DLS of ~10 cm..and still have some growing to do before tthey'll mature. 
Very good beginner Ts but fast growing? Not so much. 
Congratulations on your new addiction though


----------



## cold blood (Jan 29, 2016)

B. albos (and vagans) are much faster growers than their relatives.  Albos are also typically much better eaters, especially as slings.

I would consider them one of the faster growing "beginner" ts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 29, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Fast growing T's is the title...and you're getting a Brachypelma albopilosum sling??
> I have no experience with A.calcodes or G.pulchripes, but a B.albo is a slow grower,although a very cool looking T imo,I've got 4 of
> them,3 female juvies and a sling. The juvies are 2,5 years old and have DLS of ~10 cm..and still have some growing to do before tthey'll mature.
> Very good beginner Ts but fast growing? Not so much.
> Congratulations on your new addiction though


The G.pulchripes is my choice for a rather fast growing large T, I chose the other two because I think I would like them in my "collection"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 29, 2016)

Phaedrus said:


> The G.pulchripes is my choice for a rather fast growing large T, I chose the other two because I think I would like them in my "collection"


I have a 0.1 _Grammostola pulchripes_, rescued two years ago from annoyed owners, and she's, incredibly, a class high strung Lady

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 30, 2016)

[QUOTghaedrus, post: 2433836, member: 112805"]The G.pulchripes is my choice for a rather fast growing large T, I chose the other two because I think I would like them in my "collection"[/QUOTE]
Very good choice then .
I also like how you not only fell for my lure to buy 3 but actually topped it with buying another 2
..lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jan 30, 2016)

Great choices, I'm sure you'll absolutely love the new acquisitions, especially the B. Albo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 30, 2016)

cold blood said:


> B. albos (and vagans) are much faster growers than their relatives.  Albos are also typically much better eaters, especially as slings.
> 
> I would consider them one of the faster growing "beginner" ts.


Yeah, my albo and vagans slings are about 2 twice as big as my smithi and auratum slibgs, and all their sacs dropped within a week of eachother.
Good acquisitions OP!!!


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 30, 2016)

Chris11 said:


> Yeah, my albo and vagans slings are about 2 twice as big as my smithi and auratum slibgs, and all their sacs dropped within a week of eachother.
> Good acquisitions OP!!!


Smithi and Vagans grow even slower?


----------



## cold blood (Jan 30, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Smithi and Vagans grow even slower?


That's not what he said.


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 30, 2016)

cold blood said:


> That's not what he said.


Sorry. Take two:
The smithi and the auratum grow even slower?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 31, 2016)

Chris11 said:


> Yeah, my albo and vagans slings are about 2 twice as big as my smithi and auratum slibgs, and all their sacs dropped within a week of eachother.
> Good acquisitions OP!!!


Thanks Chris11, however I am not actually the OP, seems like I actually hijacked this thread by reviving it a week or so ago.


----------



## Chris11 (Jan 31, 2016)

Daaag! Been a bit since this was started lol


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 31, 2016)

Chris11 said:


> Daaag! Been a bit since this was started lol


Yeah, but it is full of good information.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jan 31, 2016)

Phaedrus said:


> Yeah, but it is full of good information.


Just shows that you've actually made an effort to do some research.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 31, 2016)

lalberts9310 said:


> Just shows that you've actually made an effort to do some research.


I couldn't imagine getting started in a hobby as fascinating as keeping tarantulas without first ensuring I wouldn't kill the little guys due to my ignorance .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Speg (Feb 1, 2016)

lizardminion said:


> A'right, so I'm open to arboreal suggestions as well.
> I would also like any T you would classify as docile or semi-docile.
> 
> How fast does G.rosea grow?


I've always found that my Avic Avic or Avic Versicolor were willing to eat on their scheduled day. Both are really cool little T's and generally pretty cheap.


----------



## Avinlea (Feb 11, 2016)

Phaedrus said:


> Thanks Chris11, however I am not actually the OP, seems like I actually hijacked this thread by reviving it a week or so ago.


I for one am happy you revived it. It is a great thread. My list grows almost everyday. It is so great to have the knowledge and experience of other keepers accessible. I read something here, which leads to further searching on this board and other information gathering.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Phaedrus (Feb 11, 2016)

Avinlea said:


> I for one am happy you revived it. It is a great thread. My list grows almost everyday. It is so great to have the knowledge and experience of other keepers accessible. I read something here, which leads to further searching on this board and other information gathering.


. . .  thanks Avinlea, your post reflects my feelings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basement pets (Dec 9, 2018)

What are some beginner tarantulas that grow fast? I am getting a Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens after Christmas. (My mom said that I couldn't get them before then because I just ordered a new centipede).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antinous (Dec 9, 2018)

If you're up for the challenge, _Phormictopus cancerides_. However, they usually are pretty packed full of attitude once they hit a certain size so if you're not up for a large spider that doesn't hesitate to throw threat postures, I'd say skip it. _Lasiodora parahybana _and _Acanthoscurria geniculata _come to mind as well, but the hairs are a bit irritating and their feeding response is extraordinary. But honestly, I'd say a _Brachypelma vagans _is a great first choice. So far the one I have keeps a consistent molt cycle (on par with my Pamphos) so far and puts on a decent amount of size after each molt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## PrimalxTyrantula (Dec 9, 2018)

Acanthroscuria geniculata 
Mines growing like crazy good inch each molt.

P.minuris (orange bitey thing)
I know people will say absolutely not for a beginner but they are extremly hardy. Easy to care for. Grow quickly.

But...
They are demonically fast. Really defensive, potentially painful bite. Old world...

Id have to say also a p.irminia. 
Arboreal also old world and really fast, can jump. Slightly more intricate care.

Those are the ones i currently own so my knowledge is growing but check out,
Dark den
Exotics lair
On youtube they have a huge collection and really knowledgeable and fun to watch

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 11 | Face Palm 1


----------



## antinous (Dec 9, 2018)

PrimalxTyrantula said:


> P.minuris (orange bitey thing)
> I know people will say absolutely not for a beginner but they are extremly hardy. Easy to care for. Grow quickly.
> 
> But...
> They are demonically fast. Really defensive, potentially painful bite. Old world...


100% painful bite that won't be fun and I'm sure the OPs parents wouldn't be happy with such a potent species being kept by a new T owner. You can always get them further down the line, no need to jump right into them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Dec 9, 2018)

Acanthoscurria geniculata
Any Lasiodora sp.
Any Nhandu sp.
Grammostola actaeon/iheringi
Brachypelma vagans and Brachypelma albopilosum (Honduran/Hobby Form) are decent growers as well.

The best YouTuber to check out would be Tom Moran (Tom's Big Spiders), he has a blog and I think he has a podcast as well, dude really knows his stuff anyway.



PrimalxTyrantula said:


> P.minuris (orange bitey thing)


Literally the polar opposite of a beginner species. Even if you disregard their speed and temperament, a bite *will *mess you up (potentially for weeks after).



PrimalxTyrantula said:


> Id have to say also a p.irminia.


Intermediate species. Fast, can be defensive, stronger venom than other new worlds (similar symptoms to OW venom but less severe and usually lasting no more than 48hrs).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8 | Award 1


----------



## PrimalxTyrantula (Dec 9, 2018)

Totally forgot about toms bid spiders!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Enrgy (Dec 9, 2018)

PrimalxTyrantula said:


> A
> 
> P.minuris (orange bitey thing)
> I know people will say absolutely not for a beginner but they are extremly hardy. Easy to care for. Grow quickly.
> ...


wut lol

l.parahybana was my first t. i've had it since january and it's about 3.75-4"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PrimalxTyrantula (Dec 9, 2018)

Lol see i did say everyone will say not for a beginner but they do grow rather quickly lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Meh 1


----------



## antinous (Dec 9, 2018)

PrimalxTyrantula said:


> Lol see i did say everyone will say not for a beginner but they do grow rather quickly lol


He did ask for a beginner species, not just one that grows fast...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Award 1


----------



## PrimalxTyrantula (Dec 9, 2018)

I also did mention its not for a beginner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 2 | Face Palm 1


----------



## basement pets (Dec 9, 2018)

Thank you all! My parents said that they might let me get another tarantula once I have my first one for a while so, this is really helping me out!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gottarantulas (Dec 9, 2018)

B.vagans and LPs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FrmDaLeftCoast (Dec 10, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> The best YouTuber to check out would be Tom Moran (Tom's Big Spiders), he has a blog and I think he has a podcast as well, dude really knows his stuff anyway.


Have to 100% agree with this statement. While Exotic Lair was the 1st to peak my interest in this hobby. Tom's Big Spiders "sealed the deal". And yes, he does have a podcast. There about 30 minutes long, and usually has a new one up every Sunday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Minty (Dec 10, 2018)

C.cyanepubesens grows quickly and is suitable for a beginner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basement pets (Dec 10, 2018)

FrmDaLeftCoast said:


> Have to 100% agree with this statement. While Exotic Lair was the 1st to peak my interest in this hobby. Tom's Big Spiders "sealed the deal". And yes, he does have a podcast. There about 30 minutes long, and usually has a new one up every Sunday.


WOW! I was literally just looking for a podcast about inverts or more specifically, tarantulas! I have seen videos on youtube he posted but I had no idea that he had a podcast! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FrmDaLeftCoast (Dec 10, 2018)

carters critters said:


> WOW! I was literally just looking for a podcast about inverts or more specifically, tarantulas! I have seen videos on youtube he posted but I had no idea that he had a podcast! Thanks!


No problemo...they make my drive to & from work a lot more enjoyable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UniqueUserName (Dec 10, 2018)

PrimalxTyrantula said:


> Id have to say also a p.irminia.
> Arboreal also old world and really fast, can jump. Slightly more intricate care.


This is not an old world tarantula. It’s new world, fyi.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Dec 10, 2018)

FrmDaLeftCoast said:


> Tom's Big Spiders "sealed the deal". And yes, he does have a podcast. There about 30 minutes long, and usually has a new one up every Sunday.


I listen to it every Monday on long commute.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Dec 10, 2018)

PrimalxTyrantula said:


> Lol see i did say everyone will say not for a beginner but they do grow rather quickly lol


Then why recommend them in a thread asking *specifically* for beginner species?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Dec 10, 2018)

In addition to the ones mentioned the _Pamphobeteus _sp. also grows incredible fast. They are tropicals so maybe a bit more complicated in terms of husbandry for a beginner, but still not that hard to keep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla (Dec 10, 2018)

Homoeomma sp. blue peru

Mine grew from 1/2" sling to a 3,5" juvenile/sub-adult in a year. She (pretty sure) moulted 6 times in this year. Also, she's extremely docile, never had any hair kicking, let alone a threat posture. Good eater, too. 

This was after her 5th moult:












Homoeomma sp. "blue Peru"



__ Thekla
__ Jun 30, 2018
__
blue
homoeomma




						First pic after her 5th moult in my care, at least 3" now. :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Dec 10, 2018)

_Acanthoscurria geniculata_.  Everyone needs one of these murder tanks.  They have nice coloring, grow at a decent rate, and have a very enthusiastic feeding response but are still manageable for beginners (who keep their fingers out of the enclosure).

My sling was 0.5" when I got him on 1/4/2017.

Molt dates:

1/30/2017: 0.75"
3/16/2017: 1.25"
5/13/2017: 1.75"
7/11/2017: 2"
10/6/2017: 2.5"
12/20/2017: 3"
6/11/2018: 3.5"
11/24/2018: 3.75+"

0.75" on 1/30/2017












Freshly Molted Acanthoscurria geniculata Sling (♂ 0.75")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 30, 2017
__ 7
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
callow
genicula
geniculata
male
post-molt
sling
whitebanded tarantula




						My new Acanthoscurria geniculata sling just molted for the first time (in my care).
					




over 3.75" on 12/2/2018












Hungry Genicula (♂ Acanthoscurria geniculata 4")



__ Ungoliant
__ Dec 2, 2018
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
genicula
geniculata
juvenile
juvenile male
male
whitebanded tarantula

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Galaxyblues (Dec 10, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> Fast growing T's is the title...and you're getting a Brachypelma albopilosum sling??
> I have no experience with A.calcodes or G.pulchripes, but a B.albo is a slow grower,although a very cool looking T imo,I've got 4 of
> them,3 female juvies and a sling. The juvies are 2,5 years old and have DLS of ~10 cm..and still have some growing to do before tthey'll mature.
> Very good beginner Ts but fast growing? Not so much.
> Congratulations on your new addiction though


I have an a. Calcodes and I can tell you that growth rate is slow crawl. Around and inch per year or two


----------



## StampFan (Dec 10, 2018)

PrimalxTyrantula said:


> Acanthroscuria geniculata
> Mines growing like crazy good inch each molt.
> 
> P.minuris (orange bitey thing)
> ...


A P irminia is also known as the "Venezuelan Sun Tiger".  It is not Old World.


----------



## EulersK (Dec 10, 2018)

PrimalxTyrantula said:


> Acanthroscuria geniculata
> Mines growing like crazy good inch each molt.
> 
> P.minuris (orange bitey thing)
> ...


_What?
_
Why would you even bring up P. murinus in a thread asking for beginner species? Seriously, I have half a mind to delete that for trolling, because I have no idea what else it could be...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Luka98 (Dec 12, 2018)

Guyse guyse this thread is starting middle school next year

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

